# rtc



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

heres he/she is at 5 1/2 inch


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice









he's going to be a monster.... in a few months


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nice little guys.

what are your plans? in 1 year he will be over 24 inches.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

*moved*


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

what size tank is he in now?coz allthe tanks in your sig are way to small!

nice rtc neway!


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

my sig is a year old....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

con man said:


> my sig is a year old....










then what sized tank is he going in


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

a year old sig when he has only been a member for a few months hehe.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..at least clean the tank,before you take a shot..hehehe.

nice cat.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Rtc's are the sh*t!



> my sig is a year old....





> Joined: 7-March 04


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

con man said:


> my sig is a year old....


 then maybe you should update it....


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i should but im lazy

edit:hes currently in a feed trough in my basement 2ft wide by 6ft long by 18in deep heated with little light..... not permanent but shoudl suffice for a half a year

wat i meant to say is the tanks r a year old so thats not current stock or anything...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

RT cats r the coolest fish eva!! i used 2 have a saterday job at the best fs in the area and the only reason i went 2 work every week was 2 see the adult rt they had.. and the adult red arawana aswel. we used 2 feed the cat giant orandas all the time it was great!


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

ban news he passed yesterday he was in the pond so i dont know how (water is still at 78 degrees) his belly is absolutely humungous i suspect some type of bloat or intestinal blockage

she was 17in long with tail and 3-4in across the head


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice RTC, but where are the hiding places!?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

con man said:


> ban news he passed yesterday he was in the pond so i dont know how (water is still at 78 degrees) his belly is absolutely humungous i suspect some type of bloat or intestinal blockage
> 
> she was 17in long with tail and 3-4in across the head










dam digging up an old thread


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Damn talk about a revival.... lol sorry to hear about the cat.. she grew a lot in a few months


----------

